# Just do it to the ladies, k?



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Things your husband can do to make sex better for you. 

What tips do you have for the men to give you your ultimate O? 

Need to give my h some pointers....


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

In our case (both in our 50's) it's continuous flirting that does it. We are both always ready because the "loviness" and sexual tension is always there. 

Smiling, touching, complimenting, furtive touches, sexting, joking, singing, dancing, hugging, kissing, groping..... all of it.... every day. 

The O's (LOTS of them) are just going to happen!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I am anxious to learn more. Ladies, please give us your suggestions...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

If you mean sexual moves, that depends on the woman. Of course not all women like the same moves. 

I never knew there were women who didn't care to be on top.... whaaaaaaaaat?????


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> If you mean sexual moves, that depends on the woman. Of course not all women like the same moves.
> 
> I never knew there were women who didn't care to be on top.... whaaaaaaaaat?????


I mean everything. Maybe there are some moves, toys, touches, stories that could help me explore new territory with my h and make the sheets that much warmer.


----------



## Random_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> In our case (both in our 50's) it's continuous flirting that does it. We are both always ready because the "loviness" and sexual tension is always there.
> 
> Smiling, touching, complimenting, furtive touches, sexting, joking, singing, dancing, hugging, kissing, groping..... all of it.... every day.
> 
> The O's (LOTS of them) are just going to happen!


:iagree:

I love foreplay throughout the day. Texts/flirting/everything SunnyT mentioned. Something that shows me he wants me, and don't be timid about it! The more anticipation the better.

I find light kisses to be extremely sexy. If my H and I are ever cuddling or he's spooning me in bed, he will always lightly kiss my neck, shoulders, upper back, etc. and something about it just makes me insane! I'm pretty much attacking him at that point.


----------



## Random_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm trying to come up with something move-wise to suggest, but for me the intensity of my O usually depends on the foreplay and anticipation.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Random_Girl said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I love foreplay throughout the day. Texts/flirting/everything SunnyT mentioned. Something that shows me he wants me, and don't be timid about it! The more anticipation the better.
> 
> I find light kisses to be extremely sexy. If my H and I are ever cuddling or he's spooning me in bed, he will always lightly kiss my neck, shoulders, upper back, etc. and something about it just makes me insane! I'm pretty much attacking him at that point.


Just the thought of soft kisses sends tingles down my spine! I agree... Those are fabulous.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

who doesn't love foreplay? anyone?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Things your husband can do to make sex better for you.
> 
> What tips do you have for the men to give you your ultimate O?
> 
> Need to give my h some pointers....


Sex and romance and pleasure are not "one size fits all" (no pun intended). He's gotta risk new things and you've gotta let him know when it rocked your world.

In short no risk no reward and communication again is important. Weird how that "communication" thing pops up everywhere in relationships. Maybe it's important. Naa nevermind. Don't know what I was thinking : ).


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Sex and romance and pleasure are not "one size fits all" (no pun intended). He's gotta risk new things and you've gotta let him know when it rocked your world.
> 
> In short no risk no reward and communication again is important. Weird how that "communication" thing pops up everywhere in relationships. Maybe it's important. Naa nevermind. Don't know what I was thinking : ).


Yes. I agree but with some ideas I can communicate some new ideas about some things that could potentially rock my world. 

I don't get those mind blowing orgasms very often. Hardly at all. I want them. I want to know what he could do to make me have them more frequently.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Yes. I agree but with some ideas I can communicate some new ideas about some things that could potentially rock my world.
> 
> I don't get those mind blowing orgasms very often. Hardly at all. I want them. I want to know what he could do to make me have them more frequently.


relax and pay attention to each other


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

kilgore said:


> relax and pay attention to each other


and have a laugh in bed - whynot


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> and have a laugh in bed - whynot


We do! Sex is dang funny! But can also be very serious


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> We do! Sex is dang funny! But can also be very serious


it should never be too serious


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Yes. I agree but with some ideas I can communicate some new ideas about some things that could potentially rock my world.
> 
> I don't get those mind blowing orgasms very often. Hardly at all. I want them. I want to know what he could do to make me have them more frequently.


Seems like a broad of a question without actually knowing you in that way. My wife orgasms with down town every time so usually that's the ticket followed by the real thing which is quicker to reach orgasm if she's already had one (from down town). Thing is, you may not be that way. I've been with others (many years ago) that could only get off from the real thing and some didn't care for down town at all.

So if it's going down action steps then he needs to know you have a trigger (clit) for a good reason and to not try to get all up in there. "All up in there" is what the real thing is for.

If it's "the real thing" action steps then again, he's gotta play around some. You may get off from the slow grind or you may get off from the fast and furious. Who knows? Sorry I'm not more helpful. I don't think this is something that's verbalized well since everyone is different.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> it should never be too serious


A good F'ck is always serious...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Seems like a broad of a question without actually knowing you in that way. My wife orgasms with down town every time so usually that's the ticket followed by the real thing. Thing is, you may not be that way. I've been with others (many years ago) that could only get off from the real thing and some didn't care for down town at all.
> 
> So if it's going down action steps then he needs to know you have a trigger (clit) for a good reason and to not try to get all up in there. "All up in there" is what the real thing is for.
> 
> If it's "the real thing" action steps then again, he's gotta play around some. You may get off from the slow grind or you may get off from the fast and furious. Who knows? Sorry I'm not more helpful. I don't think this is something that's verbalized well since everyone is different.


You never know... I think he could definitely improve on oral. But I do t know how to instruct him. I don't know myself what needs to be done down there.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> A good F'ck is always serious...


nah - even then, it has to be fun. and with your SO - comfortable and hot at the same time


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> You never know... I think he could definitely improve on oral. But I do t know how to instruct him. I don't know myself what needs to be done down there.


you probably do


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> You never know... I think he could definitely improve on oral. But I do t know how to instruct him. I don't know myself what needs to be done down there.


he is supposed to be good at it - his job. tell him to work


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> he is supposed to be good at it - his job. tell him to work


More often than not I just get frustrated there. Seriously.. He ain't that good.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> More often than not I just get frustrated there. Seriously.. He ain't that good.


shameful. the unhung, like h and me, are supposed to be good at it. remind him


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> You never know... I think he could definitely improve on oral. But I do t know how to instruct him. I don't know myself what needs to be done down there.





kilgore said:


> he is supposed to be good at it - his job. tell him to work


Being good at downtown is a matter of trying stuff and getting a little feedback (involuntary or not). Either takes communication with the partner or good luck or communication with a previous partner. Either way, most young guys start out not knowing the best tricks and some (hopefully not me) think they know tricks because the woman fakes it acting like it's the best thing since sliced bread when actually it's not.

So anyway TS, let him know to go back and forth between you trigger and thighs and belly before focusing everything down there full time. Just a thought. But I don't know.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Any female responses offering tips?????


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Random_Girl said:


> I'm trying to come up with something move-wise to suggest, but for me the intensity of my O usually depends on the foreplay and anticipation.


What kind of foreplay? Is it visual? Physical? All of the above? Do you need it to start early on? 

Maybe I need to have a heightened state of arousal for a long period of time? 

Bah! Who am I kidding? I'm always aroused. Lol


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Talking to "us" the people of TAM really isn't the answer, you and you man need to work this out together. 

IMO it is less confronting for either partner to do this as a learning project, together. Get some sex guides, books, videos or whatever and use them together. Look at it as a fun project where you can both learn, not a lesson he needs to learn.

Mr H and I are both of mature age (very immature in personality though), both divorced and HD. I am in perimenopause and my body and sexual needs have changed. 
With love and desire we work together to make things mutually satisfying, lots of playing around and conversation. He has his issues as he heads into middle age, I have mine but we talk about it all. 

You two are the only ones that can take your sex lives to the next level so why not have some fun times learning and doing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> You two are the only ones that can take your sex lives to the next level so why not have some fun times learning and doing.


Agreed, everyone's different with their own individual turn ons / triggers


----------



## Random_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> What kind of foreplay? Is it visual? Physical? All of the above? Do you need it to start early on?
> 
> Maybe I need to have a heightened state of arousal for a long period of time?
> 
> Bah! Who am I kidding? I'm always aroused. Lol


I don't necessarily NEED it to start early on, but it does help! I enjoy the anticipation all day if I know something is going to happen later that night. I think just because it's such a mental process for a lot of women... 

We have a daughter so we'll sneak in passionate kisses/hugs/etc during the evening when she's still awake. That is awesome. 

As for oral: I always felt awkward communicating about it too because I also didn't feel like I knew what I needed/wanted. The only time I felt comfortable talking about it was when he was actually doing it, and after awhile I became more comfortable and started giving him some directions. I'm pretty sure my H started doing research on his own or just trying new things because one day his techniques changed and it became insane! He also told me he started paying attention and could pick up on my body language when something was working and when it wasn't. 

You mentioned your husband could improve... in what way? Is he too rough/aggressive? Does he seem bored/anxious for you to O so he can stop? Are you or your husband shy or insecure?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Random_Girl said:


> I don't necessarily NEED it to start early on, but it does help! I enjoy the anticipation all day if I know something is going to happen later that night. I think just because it's such a mental process for a lot of women...
> 
> We have a daughter so we'll sneak in passionate kisses/hugs/etc during the evening when she's still awake. That is awesome.
> 
> ...


Not to sure how he can improve TBH. Either it's too rough or just meh. I love him doing stuff down there but I have actually never orgasmed from oral before. I usually get too frustrated with it and just tell him to stop so we can do more productive acts of affection. 

I have a very sensitive clit and often feel overwhelmed when it is stimulated. He gets frustrated when I push his hand away or tell him to stop. He just tells me to wait. I think he thinks that when I say it's overwhelming that must mean it feels good. When in reality it is quiet the opposite. I will be sure to 'communicate' that better. 

My h never gets bored down there. I'm always the one who calls it quits. He is a trooper that's for sure 

I am not shy or insecure and I am usually very good at communicating my needs/wants. However in this case I am kinda puzzled as how to get more of those magical moments. I want an explosion more often than not and I don't know how to get there. 

I can cum very easily if I squirt. It's the other kind of orgasm I am looking for. Any ideas?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

No time to read whole thread. If you have time, have him bring you close to climax, then back off for a few minutes, you can focus on him, you could even have a cup of coffee or sip some wine, but cool down, then have him start again. When you get close, have him ease off again, another couple of minutes, have him ease into working you again very slowly but unrelenting this time, not rushing, but being persistently gentle. The O might just blow your head off, make sure no one can hear you.

Did this to Mrs. Conan the other day by accident, we got interrupted, and she exploded!!! She tried to keep quiet and failed horribly! She ended up clamping her hands over her mouth to muffle the groans! Good fortune!:smthumbup:


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hum......more ideas?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Just tell him to rud and lick around it and next to you clit. explain that its very sensitive and when he doesn't take his time to warm you up nice and gentel that its too much. 

tell him what you like finger wise. do you like two fingers or one an up and come hither motion or just pressure in a certine spot.

experiment with masterbation find out what you really like and show him. it takes some guts to pull that off but well worth it in the long run. 

does he have a good attitude about listening what you like or is he stuck in his way think hes knows just what you like? 

explain that you would like to add some variety and keep your sex life fresh and exciting offer and ask him what you could do dofferent to make his orgasms better. make if light hearted and no pressure.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

tracyishere said:


> Not to sure how he can improve TBH. Either it's too rough or just meh. I love him doing stuff down there but I have actually never orgasmed from oral before. I usually get too frustrated with it and just tell him to stop so we can do more productive acts of affection.
> 
> I have a very sensitive clit and often feel overwhelmed when it is stimulated. He gets frustrated when I push his hand away or tell him to stop. He just tells me to wait. I think he thinks that when I say it's overwhelming that must mean it feels good. When in reality it is quiet the opposite. I will be sure to 'communicate' that better.
> 
> ...


Does he ever give you massages? Generally this can help with relaxation and heightened intensity when things heat up.

My wife was just like you when we were first married. She hated me going down on her. Why? Same reaction as you. This changed over time as she changed and as I improved my technique. Sorry if this is TMI but you may suggest hubby flat toungues you in the sensitive areas.

I am not a big proponent of porn but I did watch a Nina Hartley video on how to go down and learned more in that 10 minutes than I learned in a lifetime. I do not have a link of course but it should be quite easy to find.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Holy Moly! And it's only 6:30ish am! (here anyway)

My h is very good at listening except regarding my clit. I have told him numerous times that I don't like it when he is rough with it. He knows best. He'll usually just restrain me until he's satisfied I've cum. LOL meanwhile I feel like kicking him in the gonads. ( never would of course, but I wonder if that sensation would be 'overwhelming') 

So I am guilty of faking...

Anyway, I'm not easy to pin point as my method to climax varies each time. Sometimes it's this spot that feels good, other times that spot. Sometimes I need both spots to be stimulated, other times it's too much. So our sex is always full of experimentation. Because neither of us know what I'm gonna need. Fun! 

I know one thing that I do need to reach that O is having my nipples stimulated. 

I like the ideas about his oral technique. I try telling him not to provide direct stimulation. I wish he would listen.... Grrrrr

Perhaps I could show him some of the suggestions here. Thank you for the reference I will be sure to look it up. 

Any others methods he should be aware of?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you masturbated for him yet? Have him watch and place his hand on yours as you masturbate. I totally get how some days you like it one way and other days you like it another way. You are the only one privy to that feedback loop and it happens so quickly it's hard to give verbal feedback. So don't be shy about taking his hand and moving it the way you want it to move.

Flat tongue....pretty important!

Tell yourself to be selfish. When a woman is selfish about her orgasms she orgasms often and easily IMO. "I want this so get to work Buster!" Turn off the thoughts that you're too demanding or pushy. He must be getting tired, bored, frustrated.... You want it and he wants to give it to you... Yippee for gallant men!

I like to grab H's hand and use it as if it was a masturbatory aide, which in truth it is! Sometimes I let him take over and sometimes I tell him to just cooperate and let me do it. I play with myself using his hand while we watch TV. I am greedy when it comes to orgasms! I like being a greedy orgasm girl and my H likes it too!

Mixing it up is vital for me. The same old same old will NOT work for me.

Last night we had some frigging awesome fantastic sex! I used his hand while we watched TV together. Just played with myself for an hour or so. Then I got the lube and squirted it all over my lady parts and things heated up from there. After having a few sweet little clit orgasms he zeroed in on my Gspot...on fresh sheets dammit! But that's what towels are for.

I also wanted to suggest that "mind blowing orgasms" are never my goal. I want orgasms and sometimes they're sweet, sometimes they're powerful, and sometimes they blow my mind. They're ALL good!

No More Faking! Honesty in sex is the ONLY way to have great sex!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Have you masturbated for him yet? Have him watch and place his hand on yours as you masturbate. I totally get how some days you like it one way and other days you like it another way. You are the only one privy to that feedback loop and it happens so quickly it's hard to give verbal feedback. So don't be shy about taking his hand and moving it the way you want it to move.
> 
> Flat tongue....pretty important!
> 
> ...


Oh yes I definitely have masturbated for him (in more ways than one ) 

I try to guide him, that's when he'll restrain me. He doesn't like when I'm doing that. He is very controlling in bed. Which isn't always a bad thing  

I too play with myself often, for no reason. I think I mentioned that before somewhere else. That I don't even realize I'm doing it most of the time. Lol

I'm worse than my h when it comes to having my hands down there. Lol. 

He gives me heck for it sometimes. I just tell him it's because he makes me so horny and I cannot help myself


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

My husband gave me "BJ lessons," after which, he says, I went from being okay at it to being "absofvckly expert." We'd take an hour or more in which he'd just talk me through oral techniques. I enjoy giving him oral SO MUCH more now that I know I'm blowing his mind. I was sort of "meh" about it before because I wasn't confident that it was great for him. I "supplemented" his lessons with lots of research on my own--yay for the internet!

My point is, your husband could get better at oral if he's willing to let you have "lesson sessions" in which it's all about you guiding and giving feedback and him LISTENING and responding in kind. 

I like indirect stimulation on my clit during oral, too. I can take some direct, but not for very long. I don't like a lot of clit licking; I prefer when he uses the point of his tongue to touch on and off my clit--sometimes quickly, sometimes in a more teasing way. I love, love it when he uses his fingers in combo with his tongue. He has this way of using one finger on my g spot while using anal pressure and very slight penetration that has be screaming my head off when I come. And I agree about nipple stimulation--if he's pinching my nipples, I come much harder and faster. 

Yummy topic . . . but if I write much more I'm in very real danger of needing to change my panties.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I love hearing these sexually confident women posting on here about their masturbation and sex tips!!!! Wow. I wish my wife had an ounce of your self confidence in this department.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Tell him your going to take away his control tonight. ( he will probably love it!!). Tie him to the bed if you have too.( I would love that). The straddle his chest and play make him watch. Tell him all the things you told us about what you enjoy and what you dont like. Tell him if he pays attention he will go to sleep with a smile on his face and if he doesnt he will be trying to sleep with a kick stand tonight. Men love when a woman takes charge of the sex! or at least I do. Do you have a BOB? ( Battery operated boyfriend?) Get bob out and play so he learns where you hold it and what you enjoy. Can you give yourself the type of orgasm you want him to be able to give you? 

I tell my wife she is not allowed to cum till I give her permission. If you ever tried not to cum it can be pretty hard to achieve at times. Plus it takes way the feeling you have to cum. 

Good luck I really have enjoyed this thread. Honey come here!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

He will not let me be dominant. I've tried. He gets angry. He has to be in control.  

I would love to tie him up and torture him as he does me. Sweet revenge...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

....damp panties and now straddling....it is getting warm in here this morning! Oh My. I might have to work from home today.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

tracyishere said:


> He will not let me be dominant. I've tried. He gets angry. He has to be in control.
> 
> I would love to tie him up and torture him as he does me. Sweet revenge...


Funny you say that because its the sub that has most of the control. They are the one that has to give the feedback to guide the Dom. Just saying


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Oh yes I definitely have masturbated for him (in more ways than one )
> 
> I try to guide him, that's when he'll restrain me*. He doesn't like when I'm doing that.* He is very controlling in bed. Which isn't always a bad thing
> 
> ...


Again, why? Why does he give you a hard time for touching your OWN damn body? I mean he's not rocking your world and you want it rocked, but he's only willing to rock it in HIS way at HIS discretion... 

It sounds like you two are playing some sort of D/s game but the only way that actually works is when the D actually KNOWS how to rock your world. Wanting to rock your world, wanting HIM to rock your world and actually doing it are two different things.

You're trying to fit your sexuality into his limitations and expectations and that's not how a great sex life works. You explore each other's needs and desires and you LEARN how to meet those needs and desires. He expects your needs and desires to fit into what he's willing to give. Doesn't work that way dear.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Anon Pink said:


> Again, why? Why does he give you a hard time for touching your OWN damn body? I mean he's not rocking your world and you want it rocked, but he's only willing to rock it in HIS way at HIS discretion...
> 
> It sounds like you two are playing some sort of D/s game but the only way that actually works is when the D actually KNOWS how to rock your world. Wanting to rock your world, wanting HIM to rock your world and actually doing it are two different things.
> 
> You're trying to fit your sexuality into his limitations and expectations and that's not how a great sex life works. You explore each other's needs and desires and you LEARN how to meet those needs and desires. He expects your needs and desires to fit into what he's willing to give. Doesn't work that way dear.


Very very well said. Since everyone buttons need to be pushed in there on unique order he will need to listen to you before he will learn your combination. :rofl:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

[QUOTE Do you have a BOB? ( Battery operated boyfriend?) Get bob out and play so he learns where you hold it and what you enjoy. Can you give yourself the type of orgasm you want him to be able to give you? 

Of course I have mr. Magic and friends. Lol. Truth is I am struggling much the same now with having the big one. I used to be able to make myself climax easily when masturbating. Now it seems as if I can only squirt  

Something has changed since giving birth. And I haven't figured it out yet. Not without trying. 


I tell my wife she is not allowed to cum till I give her permission. If you ever tried not to cum it can be pretty hard to achieve at times. Plus it takes way the feeling you have to cum. 

I like this idea. Wahoo! Definitely going to suggest that. I'm sure he would love to have that control as well!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Again, why? Why does he give you a hard time for touching your OWN damn body? I mean he's not rocking your world and you want it rocked, but he's only willing to rock it in HIS way at HIS discretion...
> 
> It sounds like you two are playing some sort of D/s game but the only way that actually works is when the D actually KNOWS how to rock your world. Wanting to rock your world, wanting HIM to rock your world and actually doing it are two different things.
> 
> You're trying to fit your sexuality into his limitations and expectations and that's not how a great sex life works. You explore each other's needs and desires and you LEARN how to meet those needs and desires. He expects your needs and desires to fit into what he's willing to give. Doesn't work that way dear.


Hmmm... Interesting perspective. He doesn't get upset that I'm touching myself. Lol he just warns me that I'm doing it at some inappropriate times. Like I said I don't even realize it. Thank gosh I've only been caught at home 😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> Tell him your going to take away his control tonight. ( he will probably love it!!). * Tie him to the bed if you have too.( I would love that). The straddle his chest and play make him watch. Tell him all the things you told us about what you enjoy and what you dont like. * Tell him if he pays attention he will go to sleep with a smile on his face and if he doesnt he will be trying to sleep with a kick stand tonight. Men love when a woman takes charge of the sex! or at least I do. Do you have a BOB? ( Battery operated boyfriend?) Get bob out and play so he learns where you hold it and what you enjoy. Can you give yourself the type of orgasm you want him to be able to give you?
> 
> I *tell my wife she is not allowed to cum till I give her permission. *If you ever tried not to cum it can be pretty hard to achieve at times. Plus it takes way the feeling you have to cum.
> 
> Good luck I really have enjoyed this thread. Honey come here!


That is incredibly erotic! I love it when my H tries to tell me not to come. Of course, I don't even try not to come. But I love the idea of it!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Hmmm... Interesting perspective. He doesn't get upset that I'm touching myself. Lol he just warns me that I'm doing it at some inappropriate times. Like I said I don't even realize it. Thank gosh I've only been caught at home 😜
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absent mindedly playing with yourself... Anxiety prompted self soothing.

What's really going on Tracy?


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

Reading this thread is essentially soft-core porn. If my wife had the desire of some of the women on here, I am not sure I could handle it at first.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Absent mindedly playing with yourself... Anxiety prompted self soothing.
> 
> What's really going on Tracy?


So it's a coping method. That has nothing to do with this thread. Does it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> In our case (both in our 50's) it's continuous flirting that does it. We are both always ready because the "loviness" and sexual tension is always there.
> 
> Smiling, touching, complimenting, furtive touches, sexting, joking, singing, dancing, hugging, kissing, groping..... all of it.... every day.
> 
> The O's (LOTS of them) are just going to happen!


Im late to this thread.... but THIS. So much this.

Good sex happens when everything else is working too. If you have a bunch of problems in your life and in your relationship - jumping directly to the lack (quantity or quality) of sex issue is missing the point.

Sex happens between people that are emotionally, physically, intellectually and spiritually stimulated and connected. The more ways you connect with your spouse in whatever ways are important to the both of you... the better, easier, and more fulfilling the bedroom activities get.

thats a lot of platitudes and perhaps BS.. but thats what I believe.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> Im late to this thread.... but THIS. So much this.
> 
> Good sex happens when everything else is working too. If you have a bunch of problems in your life and in your relationship - jumping directly to the lack (quantity or quality) of sex issue is missing the point.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm... Not sure that that is the case in my situation. We are pretty happy together now. 

The only issue for me is not having the exotic exciting sex as we used to prior to his excessive weight gain. But that issue has been discussed in length in my other thread. Maybe that's what's missing though? Maybe I need a bit of kinky funk to get aroused enough to experience such orgasms.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

For my lady, what seems to work the best for her is not stay with one thing. Usually what gets her started is her nipples and making out, from there we will kiss different parts of the body. Then head south for a little bit....but when I can feel her thighs telling me something, we pull away from that and go to a little PIV, when that is telling me we are getting to aroused, we will stop that and go to a little oral for me, then go back to some oral for her. Then just stop all together and just focus on kissing. We will do that for quite sometime and then she is just begging now. So maybe go through those stages one more time and then that "O" is just amazing. Or so she says.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> So it's a coping method. That has nothing to do with this thread. Does it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes and no.

You are seeking ways to have mind blowing sex and that is what this thread is about. But then you mention little things here and there that point to a deeper issue. Like his refusal to touch you the way you ask and you absent mindedly touching yourself.

It's your thread, take it where you want it go.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> You are seeking ways to have mind blowing sex and that is what this thread is about. But then you mention little things here and there that point to a deeper issue. Like his refusal to touch you the way you ask and you absent mindedly touching yourself.
> 
> It's your thread, take it where you want it go.


Well, I don't truly feel that me touching myself prevents me from having an O. But I see what you are saying. That perhaps the root of the anxiety that causes such behaviour is what's preventing me. More an emotional block than physical. 

You are good 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Well, I don't truly feel that me touching myself prevents me from having an O. But I see what you are saying. That perhaps the root of the anxiety that causes such behaviour is what's preventing me. *More an emotional block than physical*.
> 
> You are good &#55357;&#56841;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is true for an awful lot of sexual dysfunction, male and female.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> This is true for an awful lot of sexual dysfunction, male and female.


Yes. I know it is true for many. And it is true for me as well at times. But clearly not all the time. The majority of the time sex is my coping strategy. Nothing like a good romp to clear your head. Lol. 
I think in my case it has more to do with finding my triggers. Like I mentioned earlier something has changed. I need to find the correct stimuli.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Yes. I know it is true for many. And it is true for me as well at times. But clearly not all the time. The majority of the time sex is my coping strategy. Nothing like a good romp to clear your head. Lol.
> I think in my case it has more to do with finding my triggers. *Like I mentioned earlier something has changed. I need to find the correct stimuli*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is it that makes you feel as if the physical triggers have changed? That the stimuli have changed?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> What is it that makes you feel as if the physical triggers have changed? That the stimuli have changed?


Because I never used to have trouble bringing myself to climax before. Now it just doesn't feel the same and therefore does not have the same impact. Weird thing is I never even had a vaginal birth, both were c-sections. 

Maybe it's hormonal? Stupid hormones...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I love hearing these sexually confident women posting on here about their masturbation and sex tips!!!! Wow. I wish my wife had an ounce of your self confidence in this department.


Will she follow your lead? 

I melt when Mr H asks me to do things in his oh so sexy way, his voice actually turns me on. Got to say that even though I am reasonable sexually confident, being with a confident man helps me to bring even more out than I normally would.

I feel desired, sexy and beautiful due to him, he tells me everyday that I am these things. OK I am HD anyway but you can be HD and still need help with confidence. My man builds that in me and I respond very well.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree. A man who knows what he wants and says so is very hot! Especially if he says it with intent and uses a bit of force.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I agree. A man who knows what he wants and says so is very hot! Especially if he says it with intent and uses a bit of force.


I think you nailed it here. I know my own body well enough that almost instinctual, reflex, I know how to use my STBW's body for my own pleasure, and in turn, that allows me to explore her, focus on her reactions, movements, breathing, and take her with me into a universe that is just us.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Because I never used to have trouble bringing myself to climax before. Now it just doesn't feel the same and therefore does not have the same impact. Weird thing is I never even had a vaginal birth, both were c-sections.
> 
> Maybe it's hormonal? Stupid hormones...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How old is your baby and are you still nursing?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hum............at a loss for words here, lol


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Holland said:


> Will she follow your lead?
> 
> I melt when Mr H asks me to do things in his oh so sexy way, his voice actually turns me on. Got to say that even though I am reasonable sexually confident, being with a confident man helps me to bring even more out than I normally would.
> 
> I feel desired, sexy and beautiful due to him, he tells me everyday that I am these things. OK I am HD anyway but you can be HD and still need help with confidence. My man builds that in me and I respond very well.


Agree whole heartedly. My husband never lets me forget how attracted he is to me. I don't mean by constantly trying to seduce me, either--I mean just through incidental things, all day long. For example, if I'm getting dressed, I'll notice how he just quietly watches me, and I often find him just looking at me throughout the day when I'm working. When I ask him why he's looking at me he'll say things like, "Sometimes I still can't believe my luck--you are so beautiful." It doesn't matter if *I* believe this about myself. He somehow makes me believe that *he* genuinely feels this way. And it makes all the difference to feel so wanted and desired. He NEVER says anything to bring me down about how I look. Like many women, I've got insecurities about my imperfections, but somehow he makes me want to use my body to please him in spite of how I feel about what I see in the mirror.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

GettingIt said:


> Agree whole heartedly. My husband never lets me forget how attracted he is to me. I don't mean by constantly trying to seduce me, either--I mean just through incidental things, all day long. For example, if I'm getting dressed, I'll notice how he just quietly watches me, and I often find him just looking at me throughout the day when I'm working. When I ask him why he's looking at me he'll say things like, "Sometimes I still can't believe my luck--you are so beautiful." It doesn't matter if *I* believe this about myself. He somehow makes me believe that *he* genuinely feels this way. And it makes all the difference to feel so wanted and desired. He NEVER says anything to bring me down about how I look. Like many women, I've got insecurities about my imperfections, but somehow he makes me want to use my body to please him in spite of how I feel about what I see in the mirror.


I do the same thing to my wife and I sincerely mean it,,, I am lucky


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's a couple of things that might be considered "new" or "different" 
I am guaranteed to get off doing these, but like everyone else already mentioned: everyone is different. 

Ok, 
1. My man is super tall. He has long legs (hot, sorry!) so I hop on, reverse cowgirl. I lube the DEVIL out of his thigh. I rub my clit (actually everything) all up and down his thigh. He gets a great view, he's an a$$ man. I make sure to try and move, let's say, ****tily. (I know that's not a word) here's the bonus: he gets hard, obviously, and if I coordinate well enough, I can slide right onto him (his penis) and then out and ride the leg at the same time and continue "teasing" him by sliding onto it. Which is really a super awesome bonus for us both. He has to lay with his knee bent to achieve this. The other leg flat. 

I understand that height, body weight, lots of anatomical differences will be a factor here, but I wanted to share! I hope it helped. 

2. Regarding oral: I love facial hair, it feels so nice. I just like when he puts his entire face all over it, just goes nuts. He loves it. I love it. But I like the tongue to focus on the clit area, and most definitely insert fingers at the same time. It most definitely varies from man to man, and I am not shy in giving directions. I always say there is nothing worse than bad oral sex. I won't suffer through it. And I've yet to find a man insulted when I tell him, oh baby, please do X, and then X, oh yes. Perfect.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> How old is your baby and are you still nursing?


She is 1 yr and yes I'm still nursing


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

notmarriedyet said:


> Here's a couple of things that might be considered "new" or "different"
> I am guaranteed to get off doing these, but like everyone else already mentioned: everyone is different.
> 
> Ok,
> ...


We just recently discovered the whole rubbing my clit along his shaft thing. Don't know how we lived without it. It is such a turn on for both of us. I totally agree that is Hot! 

Oral sex-I want to know what good oral sex is like 😡

Grrrr


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> She is 1 yr and yes I'm still nursing


If your period is back to normal it's not hormones.

Maybe it would help if you talked to your doctor about this?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> If your period is back to normal it's not hormones.
> 
> Maybe it would help if you talked to your doctor about this?


I never had a normal period. (Sorry guys, lol) besides Im on an IUD which pretty much eliminated my period. Wahoo! Sex anytime I want! 

How do you explain that to a dr? I orgasm but don't. Lol awkward.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

yes


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Ya know.... what good is asking for suggestions for him, if he isn't really into taking direction? 

Is oral the only way for you to O? If so, then besides trying to convince him HOW-TO, you could take more control in a sexy, (sneaky? Not sure if that is what I mean....) way. Like, sit on his face so YOU control more of the movement. Or 69, so it's more mutual and you still move around in your own way (with you being on top of course). 

Or.... one move that ALWAYS works here.... kind of cow-girl, only squatting on top of him. He bends his knees about halfway up so I can prop myself up on them....then I can move in all kinds of ways, and it ends up amazing! He will often lay with his hands behind his head and just enjoy the show...so he says! 

Or same idea but backwards....reverse cowgirl, but with his legs half bent, my feet under his legs, I can use his legs to hold onto for leverage and ride however I want.... really, really like a joy stick. It just gives you that much more "range of motion" (???). 

LOL, hope that made sense. I never tried to explain it before! All that to say.... take what control you can. Somehow H thinks I do this stuff for him!  Sweet of me, I know.....


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Ya know.... what good is asking for suggestions for him, if he isn't really into taking direction?
> 
> Is oral the only way for you to O? If so, then besides trying to convince him HOW-TO, you could take more control in a sexy, (sneaky? Not sure if that is what I mean....) way. Like, sit on his face so YOU control more of the movement. Or 69, so it's more mutual and you still move around in your own way (with you being on top of course).
> 
> ...


Funny you say that. Those are pretty much the only positions I can do with my man  

It would help if we could experiment more. Oral is something I haven't orgasmed by. Something we don't do as often and something I'm not so bored with I guess. That is why I focused on it. Oh and because of all these threads that the women are gushing about it and I'm like "what? What are they talking about?"


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

notmarriedyet said:


> Ok,
> 1. My man is super tall. He has long legs (hot, sorry!) so I hop on, reverse cowgirl. I lube the DEVIL out of his thigh. I rub my clit (actually everything) all up and down his thigh. He gets a great view, he's an a$$ man. I make sure to try and move, let's say, ****tily. (I know that's not a word) here's the bonus: he gets hard, obviously, and if I coordinate well enough, I can slide right onto him (his penis) and then out and ride the leg at the same time and continue "teasing" him by sliding onto it. Which is really a super awesome bonus for us both. He has to lay with his knee bent to achieve this. The other leg flat.


I am thinking of the view he must have while you ride his thigh and then his stallion. WOW. What a turn on that must be for both of you. I might print this out and suggest we try this. I am tall too, and I can only imagine that view!!! OMG. 

Very nice suggestion.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

notmarriedyet said:


> Here's a couple of things that might be considered "new" or "different"
> I am guaranteed to get off doing these, but like everyone else already mentioned: everyone is different.
> 
> 
> ...


*Sorry, folks! I really think that I need to go clean up after reading this! Be right back!*


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Euw..sticky key boards...


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> We just recently discovered the whole rubbing my clit along his shaft thing. Don't know how we lived without it. It is such a turn on for both of us. I totally agree that is Hot!
> 
> Oral sex-I want to know what good oral sex is like 😡
> 
> Grrrr


sounds like things aren't too bad


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> sounds like things aren't too bad


Who asked you?😡

Lol. Things are not bad. They are good. I want them to be amazing.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Who asked you?😡
> 
> Lol. Things are not bad. They are good. I want them to be amazing.


just sayin'. sounds like you and lil' h have a good thing together.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Who asked you?😡
> 
> Lol. Things are not bad. They are good. I want them to be amazing.


it does sound like you have a strong marriage


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> it does sound like you have a strong marriage


It's a work in progress.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> It's a work in progress.


for everyone, that's true. it's the wanting to do the work that counts. and sorry i called him lil' h. not nice.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> for everyone, that's true. it's the wanting to do the work that counts. and sorry i called him lil' h. not nice.


You just like talking about penises.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> You just like talking about penises.


to be fair, i was complimenting your marriage. that was just a dumb remark thrown in. and mostly it's my own, right?

still, sorry. not nice.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> to be fair, i was complimenting your marriage. that was just a dumb remark thrown in. and mostly it's my own, right?
> 
> still, sorry. not nice.


You worry too much. Apology accepted.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> You worry too much. Apology accepted.


thx. just didn't wanna be a jerk. on a funny note, h might not realize it, but he has the all-time funniest story for how his wife found out it was small.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> thx. just didn't wanna be a jerk. on a funny note, h might not realize it, but he has the all-time funniest story for how his wife found out it was small.


Shhhh... He doesn't know that story.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Shhhh... He doesn't know that story.


he's not on here, right?

still, awesome story. i'm sorry, i hope you think it is too.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> he's not on here, right?
> 
> still, awesome story. i'm sorry, i hope you think it is too.


He could be. You never know.  

I like men who apologize...


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> He could be. You never know.
> 
> I like men who apologize...


i am a good apologizer.

maybe he is me - we have one thing in common, after all


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> i am a good apologizer.
> 
> maybe he is me - we have one thing in common, after all


I think I read somewhere about a couple who had an online affair with each other. 

Too funny! I wish I could've seen their faces when they first hooked up. 

I mean that is horrible. Bad. Very bad.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I think I read somewhere about a couple who had an online affair with each other.
> 
> Too funny! I wish I could've seen their faces when they first hooked up.
> 
> I mean that is horrible. Bad. Very bad.


that is hilarious. did they get mad? feel betrayed?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> that is hilarious. did they get mad? feel betrayed?


Well of course. Neither of them knew about the 'affair'. Hahaha.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Well of course. Neither of them knew about the 'affair'. Hahaha.


maybe it rekindled the marriage?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Escape (Pina Colada Song)- Rupert Holmes (Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

We need more sex pointers and tips from the ladies....wait...Men DO have "sex pointers" and "tips". 

You know what I mean! :rofl:


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

agreed


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Shhhh.... My h took me by surprise when I finally got home. He actually tried a new position with me! Wahoo! 

But this is the thing that got me:

When my h closed and locked that door then grabbed me, all I could think about was getting dirty. We ripped each other's clothes off as fast as we could. That was the best part of the whole session. The look in his eye, his strength and determination to fck me was the most sexy thing I have ever seen. 

Good thing there was a fan on, cuzz it got hot fast!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Shhhh.... My h took me by surprise when I finally got home. He actually tried a new position with me! Wahoo!
> 
> But this is the thing that got me:
> 
> ...


Wow...what brought that on from your husband? That is amazing!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe it was all that sexy nurse talk


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Did you tell him? I am going tomorrow with the wife to get the Nurse uniform once and for all. She has agreed to do it. I can't wait for Naughty Nurse Night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Did you tell him? I am going tomorrow with the wife to get the Nurse uniform once and for all. She has agreed to do it. I can't wait for Naughty Nurse Night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now if you had only done it 20 years ago...

No I didn't tell him. It's going to be his Christmas gift.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

So Traci....did he just have a testosterone surge, or was he just happy to pounce on you???? Whatever it was, keep it going....


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> So Traci....did he just have a testosterone surge, or was he just happy to pounce on you???? Whatever it was, keep it going....


Does it really matter? Whatever it was he better keep going...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Amen to that!!!!!!!!


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> does it really matter? Whatever it was he better keep going... :d


you needed a good poke!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> you needed a good poke!


I know


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I know


i hope you praised h


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> i hope you praised h


My h was thanked with passion. Do I need to give him a high five as well?


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> My h was thanked with passion. Do I need to give him a high five as well?


YES!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> YES!


Lol. That would be too funny. I'm going to do that next time we are finished. "A high five on that sh!t!" He'll probably just look at me like I'm crazy. A priceless look. I don't get that look too often.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Lol. That would be too funny. I'm going to do that next time we are finished. "A high five on that sh!t!" He'll probably just look at me like I'm crazy. A priceless look. I don't get that look too often.


men love the high five. don't underrate it.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I know


look, u had a rough week. what better medicine is there?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> look, u had a rough week. what better medicine is there?


No arguing there. Sex is good for any reason.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> No arguing there. Sex is good for any reason.


must have made h feel good to know he made u feel that way. sounds like he could use a boost too.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> must have made h feel good to know he made u feel that way. sounds like he could use a boost too.


Are you saying I should give him more credit?


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Are you saying I should give him more credit?


i didn't mean that, you just said he is insecure.

but, you yourself said he is good in the sack. don't forget that.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> i didn't mean that, you just said he is insecure.
> 
> but, you yourself said he is good in the sack. don't forget that.


My h has his ego stroked every day. There is nothing else that brings a smile to his face like a good rehash of the nights events. I tell him how each move he made made me feel. I tell him what was good and what was grande. He always gets his praise. That's his treat for giving me his bone.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> My h has his ego stroked every day. There is nothing else that brings a smile to his face like a good rehash of the nights events. I tell him how each move he made made me feel. I tell him what was good and what was grande. He always gets his praise. That's his treat for giving me his bone.


that is great


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

kilgore said:


> that is great


just don't ever tell him the diapers story. never ever


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> just don't ever tell him the diapers story. Never ever


lmao!


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> lmao!


though, if i were him, i would be amused by that.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> though, if i were him, i would be amused by that.


No. It is a very uncomfortable and filthy experience to have to clean some other man's bits. Especially if they are HARD to clean.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> No. It is a very uncomfortable and filthy experience to have to clean some other man's bits. Especially if they are HARD to clean.


no, i mean amused by the fact that when you were cleaning another man's bits, you realized your h had a small penis. if i were him and you told me that, while i would be embarrassed, i would also think it was hysterical


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> no, i mean amused by the fact that when you were cleaning another man's bits, you realized your h had a small penis. if i were him and you told me that, while i would be embarrassed, i would also think it was hysterical


I would never tell my h he has a small penis. Why would I? I don't care. He is who he is. It makes no difference to me, never has and never will. So there is no logical reason to mention something that has no relevance to our relationship other than to cause pain and embarrassment. 

No thank you.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I would never tell my h he has a small penis. Why would I? I don't care. He is who he is. It makes no difference to me, never has and never will. So there is no logical reason to mention something that has no relevance to our relationship other than to cause pain and embarrassment.
> 
> No thank you.


i agree you should NOT. i am saying that if i found out, i couldn't help but laugh at least a little


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

kilgore said:


> i agree you should NOT. i am saying that if i found out, i couldn't help but laugh at least a little


That's what happens when you marry the only man you've been with! You find things out in weird ways! Lol


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> That's what happens when you marry the only man you've been with! You find things out in weird ways! Lol


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Why do penises always have to steal the show?


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

They do??? since when?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Tracy, how's the baby? Are you two home yet?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes we got home yesterday afternoon. She's back to eating toilet paper. It's all good.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh good!

And today is Friday! The day to get laid and start the weekend off right! Woohoo!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Oh good!
> 
> And today is Friday! The day to get laid and start the weekend off right! Woohoo!


There is a day to get laid? Whoa! I've been doing this all wrong!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> There is a day to get laid? Whoa! I've been doing this all wrong!!


Yes! Fvcking Fridays! 
Thong Thursdays
Wanking Wednesdays
Titty Tuesdays
Mooning Mondays
... Sex on Saturday AND Sunday!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Yes! Fvcking Fridays!
> Thong Thursdays
> Wanking Wednesdays
> Titty Tuesdays
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Yes! Fvcking Fridays!
> Thong Thursdays
> Wanking Wednesdays
> Titty Tuesdays
> ...


Amen!!!


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Alright, well I got Thong Thursday out of the way, Fvcking Friday is "X'd"......now bring it on Saturday and Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Yes we got home yesterday afternoon. She's back to *eating toilet paper*. It's all good.


So, is everyone just going to gloss over this? Isn't this an issue? Someone stop this child!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> So, is everyone just going to gloss over this? Isn't this an issue? Someone stop this child!


Don't worry it was straight off the roll.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Don't worry it was straight off the roll.


Not sure that's much better. I yell at the cat for messing with the TP.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hum,,,,,,,cat?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

This is a pretty good schedule in my home, although it is subject to change with her desire level. 

Masturbation Mondays
Teasing Tuesdays (provocative lingerie worn)
Touching Thursdays (sometimes leading to quickies)
Fvcking Fridays (parking the Cadillac)
Sexy Sunday "frisky naps" in the afternoon


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> This is a pretty good schedule in my home, although it is subject to change with her desire level.
> 
> Masturbation Mondays
> Teasing Tuesdays (provocative lingerie worn)
> ...


What about Saturdays?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> What about Saturdays?


OMG Details left out a detail????


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Saturdays....she gets to sleep in, and my son and I eat breakfast together, and then work in the yard, garage, etc. Not much sexual action happening on Saturdays with the Princess.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

So then it would be sucky Saturdays?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

My week would look like this

Monday: Mount my Man
Tuesday: Tackle his Testicles
Wednesday: Wrestle him Weak
Thursday: Take his Tongue
Friday: Finger and F'ck 
Saturday: Suck his Sausage
Sunday: Slip n' slurp 

Wow! I wish


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> So then it would be sucky Saturdays?


Saturday might be her "recovery" day from Friday nights passion...:smthumbup:


----------



## RaiderGirl (Jul 3, 2013)

Ever think about video taping yourselves? Honestly, hottest thing ever to record it and then watch it later. Hot Hot Hot.
Add some lingerie and the sexy points goes up, a little bit of bondage up another few points , introduce sex toys and the fire department has to wait in the driveway.
I know some would say that now a video exists of me having sex or blowing him or whatever. WTF? I dont think I will be blackmailed for ****ing my husband. I have a license , its all legal.
After all these years with him the trust factor is never in question. Anyway he is a very private man, very protective of me.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RaiderGirl said:


> Ever think about video taping yourselves? Honestly, hottest thing ever to record it and then watch it later. Hot Hot Hot.
> Add some lingerie and the sexy points goes up, a little bit of bondage up another few points , introduce sex toys and the fire department has to wait in the driveway.
> I know some would say that now a video exists of me having sex or blowing him or whatever. WTF? I dont think I will be blackmailed for ****ing my husband. I have a license , its all legal.
> After all these years with him the trust factor is never in question. Anyway he is a very private man, very protective of me.


Can I invite the firemen in?


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> My week would look like this
> 
> Monday: Mount my Man
> Tuesday: Tackle his Testicles
> ...


Does your schedule have any opennings? 

I think I need to suggest this schedule to my wife!!!


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

Listen, listen, and listen some more is my advice.

For example: If I tell you and you have witnessed more than once that doing moves A, B, and C will get me off in 5 minutes. Why do you continue to do moves D, E, and F for 40 minutes and wonder why it is NOT happening?

It's good to mix things up and try something new, but when it gets to the point where you are bypassing giving her an "O" altogether when you know A, B, and C will work, that is just sad. 

So do D, E, and F and when you're ready to drive it home do the tried and true methods. Eventually maybe D, E, or F might work too.

LOL


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

where_are_we said:


> Listen, listen, and listen some more is my advice.
> 
> For example: If I tell you and you have witnessed more than once that doing moves A, B, and C will get me off in 5 minutes. Why do you continue to do moves D, E, and F for 40 minutes and wonder why it is NOT happening?
> 
> ...


This is what I heard "ABCDEFG....."

I need to improve on my listening skills...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Can I invite the firemen in?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
OMG Tracy you're killing me!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> This is what I heard "ABCDEFG....."
> 
> I need to improve on my listening skills...




:rofl:
Somebody hasn't got their spanking this week have they?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> :rofl:
> Somebody hasn't got their spanking this week have they?


I don't allow spankings.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> This is what I heard "ABCDEFG....."
> 
> I need to improve on my listening skills...


Yeah, I was trying to keep it rated G. Took it all the way back to preschool didn't I?

But my example was related to oral.

LOL


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

where_are_we said:


> Yeah, I was trying to keep it rated G. Took it all the way back to preschool didn't I?
> 
> But my example was related to oral.
> 
> LOL


It was fine. I'm just a dork! :smthumbup:


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> It was fine. I'm just a dork! :smthumbup:


Did you get off schedule.....is that the reason for your attitude? LOL, j/k


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

CalBanker said:


> Did you get off schedule.....is that the reason for your attitude? LOL, j/k


Yes! 5 days of celibacy makes me cranky

He did make a full effort in trying to make up for it though

Might take a few sessions to catch up though


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Yes! 5 days of celibacy makes me cranky
> 
> He did make a full effort in trying to make up for it though
> 
> Might take a few sessions to catch up though


Get right back on the horse!!!


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Yes! 5 days of celibacy makes me cranky
> 
> He did make a full effort in trying to make up for it though
> 
> Might take a few sessions to catch up though


sounds like u a are back in game shape


----------

